# Hi All! New here :)



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello! And a very warm Horseforum welcome


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Would love to see some photos.


----------



## Skippy344 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome! I will try to get up pictures of Sarita and her foal, when it happens! Should be any day!


----------



## Skippy344 (Sep 5, 2014)

*She's here!*

Sorry it's been awhile since she was born, but here is the little Princess! 
Miss Coco, or, properly named, Doc's Coco Lena. 
We are in love!:hug:

Upper: day 1
Lower: one month old

Six weeks old


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and she is nice great job


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome!
OH MY GOODNESS!! CUTIE ALERT! Lol! im so jelly!!!


----------



## Skippy344 (Sep 5, 2014)

She's our pride and joy at the moment! Got another one coming in a few weeks Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â€


----------

